# PS3 Video Quality from component cables 1080i



## Dan Schneider (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, this is my first post, so, bear with me if this is in the wrong forum or seems dumb. 

Here is what I have:
Onkyo TX-SR805 and a Sony PS3 80gb connected via Monster PS3 component video cables. I also have a DirecTv HR-21 DVR and a Sony DVP-NC875V dvd player connected to the receiver via component video cables and another set of component video cables out to a Mitsubishi Diamond series 65" 1080i projection tv.

Issue is the color when watching the PS3 doesn't look good. I have the output set to 1080i and the cable type as component on the PS3. All devices are going thru the receiver and all are component, The DirecTv DVR looks great and the progressive scan DVD looks ok for 480p, I expected the PS3 to look equal to the 1080i picture from my DVR. It is not even close to the DVD player. Color is washed out.

I brought PS3 back to store I purchased it from and it played a SD DVD on a 720p monitor crystal clear.

Am I missing something? The TV I have does not have an HDMI input. The picture on the TV from the receiver using the 1080i DVR feed is crystal clear. The picture feed from the PS3 looks washed out, dark, but clear. 

Are there any video input settings on the receiver that could degrade the input signal?
Or, are there any settings on the PS3 that will support 1080i thru component without the signal looking like ?

I'm real frustrated, but don't want another tv at this point...

Thanks,

~Dan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried different cables, using a different input on the receiver, etc?

I can't recall if the PS3 has color adjustments within the menu system. :scratch:


----------

